
This is how startups should be made. - harper
http://scottvdp.com/2011/03/17/this-is-how-startups-should-be-made/
======
mikeklaas
Ah, you learned your first lesson of web typography: line spacing should not
be 1.0.

But you have not yet learned the second lesson: line spacing should not be
2.0, and certainly should not be even larger.

Keep it in [1.2, 1.5] for body text, and you will die a happy man.

~~~
scottvdp
Adjusted. Better?

------
krakensden
<http://www.israd.com/21oe4> <\- I must confess, I have a weakness for your
landing page. Very evocative of Bill Watterson's later dinosaur illustrations
(if slightly bloodier).

~~~
harper
i love those illustrations

ex:
[http://bulk.destructoid.com/ul/user/9/9346-103247-111195jpg-...](http://bulk.destructoid.com/ul/user/9/9346-103247-111195jpg-468x.jpg)

------
acconrad
I'm going to apologize in advance for you guys being the straw that broke that
camels back, but in general it's absurd that projects are requesting emails
based solely on hype. I'm not going to give away my email address to a place
called "IsRad" that offers 0 explanation as to what they're offering. I could
"try hard" and guess what you're offering, but that is the least compelling
reason for me to get on board and offer up my email. I mean are people
seriously drinking the startup kool-aid and reinforcing we're headed for a
bubble by giving away our emails? I sincerely believe you're good enough guys
that I won't be spammed, but it has come to the point where people are
offering up private information so that they can be early adopters for
ANYTHING, regardless of the value it brings to themselves, the end users.
Really?? Perhaps I'm a angered pragmatist, but I would love for you to tell me
what I'm buying into before I give away my email.

~~~
scottvdp
You are 100% correct. I honestly think the problem is the speed at which we
are throwing this together right now. This is an exercise for us in rapid
implementation. The team that put this together is the same team that launched
chicago2011.org, an app that took 72 hours from conception to development to
implementation. I consider this a massive accomplishment, especially
considering we were working with government. Coming off of that success, we
were pumped to push out potentially a real startup under similar time
pressure. You are now seeing some of the sloppiness that exists at the edges
of a project like that, and I too shared your sentiment when usehipster went
back into stealth/hype mode. Using launchrock certainly doesn't help that
since it is works really well as a vague hype machine.

I promise you that I will put more detail up to the public within 48 hours,
and I would love to personally speak with you to explain exactly what we're
doing. You can email me at scottv@gmail.com if want, I would love to hear more
of your feedback.

------
Apocryphon
By hipsters for hipsters?

